# The Cheesiest Music Ever Posted Here



## Rodney Money (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been asked would I consider writing for a commercial advertising a school. I wrote this for piano, celesta, glockenspiel, mark tree, tubular bells, suspended cymbal, and typewriter. https://app.box.com/s/hhmbjk34h7cc4t2ld2pyhti4hk2eif0k

Just for fun I added children's playing ambience. https://app.box.com/s/3u3r091ticrgpe5rwhmbvxctpg3ec9uv
Here is the final commercial: 
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/heres-my-first-commercial-thank-you-all.51258/#post-3931972


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 19, 2015)

I like some cheese to my wine. 

Deep down inside, we're both kindergarden teachers and floriculturists, might as well admit it!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 19, 2015)

Yep this toy piano and glock sound is all over commercials these days. You nailed it.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 19, 2015)

Excellent job, I really love it. Certainly has that familiar advertising sound!


----------



## TGV (Nov 19, 2015)

That's a good cheddar. But I don't want to know why a school would need this.


----------



## muk (Nov 20, 2015)

Nicely done, Rodney. You can clearly hear where the inspiration came from, but still it's something new.
Two remarks if you don't mind: the piano sounds a bit dull. Maybe you could eq it to open it up a bit. Don't overdo or it'll sound overtly bright, just a tiny bit to make it sound clearer.
Secondly, for my taste the 'outro' with only the piano is too long. I would make it two chords only, or something like that. Right now it feels a bit drawn out. Might be personal taste though.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I like some cheese to my wine.
> 
> Deep down inside, we're both kindergarden teachers and floriculturists, might as well admit it!


Absolutely! I will definitely admit that!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

NoamL said:


> Yep this toy piano and glock sound is all over commercials these days. You nailed it.


Thank you, my friend, for the reassurance!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Excellent job, I really love it. Certainly has that familiar advertising sound!


I appreciate that you both listened and commented. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

TGV said:


> That's a good cheddar. But I don't want to know why a school would need this.


Thank you for listening and commenting also! This school needs to advertise for enrollment.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

muk said:


> Nicely done, Rodney. You can clearly hear where the inspiration came from, but still it's something new.
> Two remarks if you don't mind: the piano sounds a bit dull. Maybe you could eq it to open it up a bit. Don't overdo or it'll sound overtly bright, just a tiny bit to make it sound clearer.
> Secondly, for my taste the 'outro' with only the piano is too long. I would make it two chords only, or something like that. Right now it feels a bit drawn out. Might be personal taste though.


You hit the nail on the head of the two things I was most worried about. As of right now, Piano in Blue is the only professional quality piano sample I have and due to it's "nature" and "noise" it was quite a little pest to deal with. Piano in Blue sounded "too cool for school," so I made him go play with his little brother, the celesta from Cinesamples Pro to make him sound more innocent. I will go back and see what I can do concerning eq. Thank you for the recommendation and the extra set of ears. I was definitely worried about the outro also being too long, but so far the client "loves it." I even made a shorter version, but they seem to prefer this longer one. We shall see once the commercial goes into filming. Thank you!


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 20, 2015)

Rodney is there a chance we will get to see the finished ad once you're done?


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

zacnelson said:


> Rodney is there a chance we will get to see the finished ad once you're done?


Absolutely! I will let everyone know once filming starts. WXII 12 which is an NBC affiliated station will be doing the shoot.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

Just for fun I added children's playing ambience.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed it! 

EDIT: (not sarcastically)


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Nailed it!
> 
> EDIT: (not sarcastically)


Then it's now time for "Hammer Time!" Lol, thanks, man.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 20, 2015)

Just for anyone who is interested, the piano is Piano in Blue; Celesta, typewriter, glockenspiel, tubular bells, suspended cymbal are from CinePerc Core and Pro; and with a touch of reverb from East West Spaces.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 21, 2015)

Sounds as irritating as typical commercial music does. 

So; I guess as previously told; you nailed it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 21, 2015)

tokatila said:


> Sounds as irritating as typical commercial music does.
> 
> So; I guess as previously told; you nailed it.


Yes! Music to my ears, lol.


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 21, 2015)

It's extremely irritating! Bravo! haha!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 21, 2015)

jononotbono said:


> It's extremely irritating! Bravo! haha!


Love it! Lol.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I've done cheesier, but I got a lot of mileage with this one.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 21, 2015)

reddognoyz said:


> I think I've done cheesier, but I got a lot of mileage with this one.



Nice! That is my new jam, lol.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2015)

I had the feeling I always have with commercials, I want to zap away, so you indeed you nailed it  (for the record, I also have that with my own stuff)


----------



## Kralc (Nov 21, 2015)

Man, I thought it was nice! If it's advertising a school, I think you've hit the tone dead on.
Really liked those higher chords nearing the ending, pretty stuff!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 24, 2015)

Jaap said:


> I had the feeling I always have with commercials, I want to zap away, so you indeed you nailed it  (for the record, I also have that with my own stuff)


Thank you, my friend, for the response!


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 24, 2015)

Kralc said:


> Man, I thought it was nice! If it's advertising a school, I think you've hit the tone dead on.
> Really liked those higher chords nearing the ending, pretty stuff!


I really do appreciate that, Kralc. To make it sound more "real" I simply played everything in watching my time to be under 30 sec.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 24, 2015)

So I used a typewriter here instead of a drum set. Has anyone else tried to use something "different" instead of traditional instruments in their pieces?


----------



## Rodney Money (Dec 16, 2015)

We started filming today, and they forced me to be in it, lol.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 23, 2016)

zacnelson said:


> Excellent job, I really love it. Certainly has that familiar advertising sound!


Here ya go! http://vi-control.net/community/threads/heres-my-first-commercial-thank-you-all.51258/#post-3931972


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 24, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I think I've done cheesier, but I got a lot of mileage with this one.



Kind of an old post, but I just wanted to say I really enjoyed this


----------



## jason.d (Jan 24, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I think I've done cheesier, but I got a lot of mileage with this one.




Holy crap I've heard this before, a long time ago!! It was on freeplay music when I was looking for elevator music. Amazing to find the author by coincidence! Nice work


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 25, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I think I've done cheesier, but I got a lot of mileage with this one.



I actually really like this!


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 25, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I've been asked would I consider writing for a commercial advertising a school. I wrote this for piano, celesta, glockenspiel, mark tree, tubular bells, suspended cymbal, and typewriter. https://app.box.com/s/hhmbjk34h7cc4t2ld2pyhti4hk2eif0k
> 
> Just for fun I added children's playing ambience. https://app.box.com/s/3u3r091ticrgpe5rwhmbvxctpg3ec9uv


I don't find the piece cheesy at all, to tell you the truth. I rather like it.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 25, 2016)

Michael K. Bain said:


> I don't find the piece cheesy at all, to tell you the truth. I rather like it.



Thank ya, and take a listen to and watch the final commercial. Here ya go! http://vi-control.net/community/threads/heres-my-first-commercial-thank-you-all.51258/#post-3931972


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 25, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Thank ya, and take a listen to and watch the final commercial. Here ya go! http://vi-control.net/community/threads/heres-my-first-commercial-thank-you-all.51258/#post-3931972


Oh man, that is nice. Good job; it warms the cockles of my heart!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 25, 2016)

Michael K. Bain said:


> Oh man, that is nice. Good job; it warms the cockles of my heart!


Thank ya, my friend for taking the time to watch it.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Jan 25, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Thank ya, my friend for taking the time to watch it.


I thought it was splendid, and I'm very happy for you. You seem like a nice person, and I am always pleased to see nice people succeed.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 25, 2016)

more fromage. This really should be a :30 but I needed to deliver it in various lengths, and couldn't find the cutdowns


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 25, 2016)

still more cheese, w vocals.http://bigyellowduck.com/work.php?uid=DCF15E&category=promo


----------

